
SpaceX Dragon Docking Started with ISS - Dinux
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21X5lGlDOfg
======
artsyca
Amazing! History in the making wooohooo! Watching from Japan simply
breathtaking

Quite honestly the best part for me is seeing old school NASA engineers
wearing professional dress including neckties

